# What did you get yourself for Christmas?



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

I grabbed a Fluke 376 FC...


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I ordered myself the new Veto TP-XL this morning. Every time I looked it was on pre-order status, which I guess means it wasn’t out yet. I thought it was supposed to be out in October? 

I almost have buyers remorse because I really don’t need it that bad. But I haven’t bought anything in a year. I deserve to buy myself something pretty! 

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

I don't know, I didn't open it up yet.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Toyota Tacoma Truck


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Whole bunch of new red and green cordless tools. The color seem appropriate anyways. 
M12 surge driver kit
Ryobi multi-tool
Ryobi band saw
Ryobi batteries
Also got myself a new laptop


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

A good nap today.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I went to work for a couple of hours today. Headed to FL tomorrow.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

dronai said:


> Toyota Tacoma Truck





Had a 2002 Tacoma 4x4 for 12 years.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Toyota Tacoma is the official vehicle of Hawaii....... Millions of em on the road. Especially on Maui, it's the only vehicle over there.... jk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I got myself this for Christmas. Haven't opened it up yet, I'm waiting for tomorrow.......

https://www.stabila.com/en-US/products-553/details/lax-50-g-green-beam-cross-line-laser-with-telescopic-mount.html










Comes with a pole that telescopes up to 9'-6" with a grabbing foot on each end.

Guess I'll have to carry a little stool around to get that extra 6" to lock to a t-bar ceiling on commercial jobs....


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Plasma cutter.


----------



## 912resi (Mar 22, 2012)

Tickets to the Gator Bowl in Jacksonville.
Go Vols.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Some well deserved time off.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## fearfree (Mar 2, 2017)

HUSKY 10" auto adjust groove joint. Really handy ^_^


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Dropping the truck off on the way to Florida to have the lift rails cut down. They hit the ground when going up a hill. Hopefully the extra shelves I need will arrive while its in the shop too.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

A cup of coffee


----------



## dgarmstrong (Dec 20, 2019)

I got myself a protective case for my underwater dive camera and flashes


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A roll of phase tape.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Whole bunch of new red and green cordless tools. The color seem appropriate anyways.
> M12 surge driver kit
> Ryobi multi-tool
> Ryobi band saw
> ...


Ryobi? :no::no:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MTW said:


> Ryobi? :no::no:


It's a great tool for the price. Don't be a snob.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> It's a great tool for the price. Don't be a snob.


Aren’t they the brand that keeps giving you new batteries when you need them?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Aren’t they the brand that keeps giving you new batteries when you need them?


I think that's Ridgid. Ryobi might do it too, but I wouldn't know cause I haven't owned any since they were blue.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> It's a great tool for the price. Don't be a snob.


I don't see.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> Whole bunch of new red and green cordless tools. The color seem appropriate anyways.
> M12 surge driver kit
> Ryobi multi-tool
> Ryobi band saw
> ...


A new laptop may be in the works this year. This thing is slow, glitchy, takes forever to boot up, whether it'll connect or not to the Kohler controllers is always a guess. I'd consider a mac, but I don't think it'll work with some of the apps I use and I'm too dumb to know how to make it work.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Ryobi? :no::no:


They are cheap and they work:thumbup: They sell them at your favorite store  With the free tool promo return trick, I got a:
Band Saw $56
2 pack 4.0ah batteries $40
Grinder (replacement for an old blue broken one) $31

At directtoolsoutlet.com, i picked up a bunch of refurbished Ryobi stuff for cheap. It all looks brand new:
Multi Tool $32 Have a corded one, but wanted a cordless
Spares & extras because they were so cheap:
Reciprocating Saw $16
Charger $16
Flashlight $4
2 Drills $14 ea

My M12 impact (now surge) gets more use then every other tool I own though. Red is the best, but Green is the best cheap tool on the market


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think my M12 impact gets the most use followed by the m12 ratchet. Cordless m18 vibrating saw is great.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> They are cheap and they work:thumbup: They sell them at your favorite store  With the free tool promo return trick, I got a:
> Band Saw $56
> 2 pack 4.0ah batteries $40
> Grinder (replacement for an old blue broken one) $31
> ...


Do you actually use them on the job or are they just home use tools? :001_huh:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Do you actually use them on the job or are they just home use tools? :001_huh:


Actually use them on the job. I don't own a single M18 tool. I'm no tool snob. They work and make me money. Most of the time, more money then a tool snob who insists on batting for team red:surprise:
Other cheap tools I use on the job on a regular basis:
A few big box store $1 screwdrivers
Harbor freight Hydraulic KO punches, corded grinder, step bits, 7kw genny, sockets, tone generator and circuit tracer
Files and 3 light GFCI testers from a local discount store

Never once had a customer show me the door because they didn't approve of my choice in tools


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A new laptop.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> A new laptop.


Nice. Can I have it?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

99cents said:


> Nice. Can I have it?


He would probably give you his old one, but as soon as you connect it to the internet, the RCMP will show up at your door.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

99cents said:


> A roll of phase tape.


Green I suppose?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

I got hair growing out of my ears.

I hate Santa.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Nice. Can I have it?



I'm sure you'd love it, it's gold!

But no, I'm afraid I'm quite used to it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> Green I suppose?



I'd have said 'yellow'.....


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

NEED TO EDIT

Backed away from Nikon cameras this year, picked up a Sony a9II and Sony a7IV with a 600 MM f4, 100-400 Zoom, f4.5-5.6, 24-70 f2.8 and 70-200 F2.8.

Leaving for Yellowstone in 3-weeks.

Barb got me a new MacBook and partners got me a new F150.

I made out like a bandit.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd have said 'yellow'.....


Speaking of phase tape, what are the standard phase colors on a 600 volt system?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

99cents said:


> A roll of phase tape.


Orange is my favorite, tastes better then the blue


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I got myself a Fluke 28-2.
Think of it as a Fluke 87-V on prescription steroids. 
I wanted one for a long time.
LC


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> Speaking of phase tape, what are the standard phase colors on a 600 volt system?


Pink, purple and orange/blue. It's very.....gay.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

460 Delta said:


> Green I suppose?


I use phase tape to wrap gifts. They know who it’s from.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> Speaking of phase tape, what are the standard phase colors on a 600 volt system?


There is no standard I'm familiar with but what I've seen is brown, yellow, and orange candy striped with purple.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

460 Delta said:


> Speaking of phase tape, what are the standard phase colors on a 600 volt system?


Around here I've mostly seen Red, Black, Blue, White, same as 120/208.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought a 28-2 awhile ago to use outside in the crappy weather working on generators. Love it. The 189 would get damp and stop working so it stays in the truck most of the time.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

B-Nabs said:


> Around here I've mostly seen Red, Black, Blue, White, same as 120/208.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


That's odd. There is no requirement in the CEC to identify the different voltages if they occur in the same building?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I might go back for one for myself today, I got one for my nephew, who used to love to go canoeing when he was a little guy. 










Case is a great company, they've been making top notch knives since 1893, still kicking ass


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That knife goes perfect with your pen, pager, and solder pot.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

splatz said:


> I might go back for one for myself today, I got one for my nephew, who used to love to go canoeing when he was a little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HackWork said:


> That knife goes perfect with your pen, pager, and solder pot.


The original utility knife. Reminds me of my grandfathers. Both were farmers.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

CoolWill said:


> That's odd. There is no requirement in the CEC to identify the different voltages if they occur in the same building?


Not that I am aware of. If I were to spec a job, it would be red black blue for 120/208 and orange brown yellow for 347/600.

My dad grew up in Alberta working at a refinery where all 347/600 was orange brown yellow so you know it's that voltage. For some reason it stuck with me.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought myself breakfast at IHOP! Great way to start Christmas day!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> That knife goes perfect with your pen, pager, and solder pot.



Now I feel so bad I didn't get you one. Next year* I'll get you a real Barlow. 























*If you're good.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

splatz said:


> *If you're good.



(Odds on this, anyone?)


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a couple old fashioned knives like that, given to me by various family when I was younger. They are in my grandfather's cigar box with other old stuff. 

I just couldn't imagine using one today. A fingernail and 2 hands to open a knife? Crazytalk :biggrin:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I have a couple old fashioned knives like that, given to me by various family when I was younger. They are in my grandfather's cigar box with other old stuff.
> 
> I just couldn't imagine using one today. A fingernail and 2 hands to open a knife? Crazytalk :biggrin:


 If you keep talking like you're going to use it you're not going to get one. 



This kind of knife is not for your daily job use, opening boxes of box offsets and Hello Kitty toys in blister packs. 



Most people wouldn't use this knife on the job, it would be like showing up in a sport coat. 



If you want a pocketknife to take to work, that you open with a fingernail, you get one of these:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So you buy an old fashioned knife to keep in your jewelry box next to your fountain pen collection. You do you bro.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> So you buy an old fashioned knife to keep in your jewelry box next to your fountain pen collection. You do you bro.



Sometimes you buy things that are high quality, better than they really need to be, just because you like them, and appreciate and enjoy how well made they are. For some people that might be a Rolex, they buy a nice watch because it's nice, even though they have a more accurate timepiece on the screen of their phone. I am not a Rolex type of person, a Case knife is more my speed. 

This is especially nice when you buy someone a gift, because for a lot of people, what we spend on ourselves, we're always trying to get the most practical use out of practical things for our money. A lot of people won't spend a little more on something better than it needs to be for themselves, but they'll really enjoy it as a gift. That's why a Case pocketknife is a nicer gift than a utility knife and a carton of disposable blades.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I ordered a new turn key engine for my 69 single cab VW bus. Look it up.
They start building it in January, all new parts, I can hardly wait.




Tim.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Sometimes you buy things that are high quality, better than they really need to be, just because you like them, and appreciate and enjoy how well made they are. For some people that might be a Rolex, they buy a nice watch because it's nice, even though they have a more accurate timepiece on the screen of their phone. I am not a Rolex type of person, a Case knife is more my speed.
> 
> This is especially nice when you buy someone a gift, because for a lot of people, what we spend on ourselves, we're always trying to get the most practical use out of practical things for our money. A lot of people won't spend a little more on something better than it needs to be for themselves, but they'll really enjoy it as a gift. That's why a Case pocketknife is a nicer gift than a utility knife and a carton of disposable blades.


I knew you were a fancy man.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

CoolWill said:


> That's odd. There is no requirement in the CEC to identify the different voltages if they occur in the same building?


There is not. Then again, we are also not allowed to mix different voltages or sources in the same pipe or box, so that helps some. As long as the boxes are labeled as to their voltage and source, it's not too confusing that the wires share the same colour code.

I have heard of people using other colours for 600v, but I have never seen it first hand. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Did not get anything new; but revived an old friend.

Been pounding the dubbin to it as it has sat on the shelf for about 10 years...

Cheers
John


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Not for Cmas, but, I needed it.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

I didn't deserve anything :crying:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Bird dog said:


> Not for Cmas, but, I needed it.


I see you bought the Fuel model. Now Hack wants one.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I needed new strippers after some goof cut live wire with them. Home Creepo was selling a Klown package with strippers and an 11 in 1 for less than the price of the strippers. It was been two weeks and the 11 in 1 hasn’t become 3 in 1 (yet).


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I see you bought the Fuel model. Now Hack wants one.


The fuel model would be the smith machine.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I needed new strippers after some goof cut live wire with them. Home Creepo was selling a Klown package with strippers and an 11 in 1 for less than the price of the strippers. It was been two weeks and the 11 in 1 hasn’t become 3 in 1 (yet).


You should re-configure it into a 9in1 using parts from other multi tip drivers.

The #2 Phillips and large flathead should be the larger bit, not those little bits. Get rid of the torx drivers that you will never use.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You should re-configure it into a 9in1 using parts from other multi tip drivers.
> 
> The #2 Phillips and large flathead should be the larger bit, not those little bits. Get rid of the torx drivers that you will never use.


I use it more for the nut drivers. With the 11 in 1 and a couple of bigger nut drivers in the bag, it’s usually all I need.

The multi-bit driver I like is the Teeny Turner. It doesn’t get used often but sometimes it saves the day.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I use my Lenox 9in1 for all my screwdriver and nutdrivers needs nowadays. The only other screwdriver that I use is a normal flathead, but I only use that as a beater for KOs and locknuts.

I don't actually use the 9in1 that often anymore either, I use the impact gun for most screws (including hex nutdriver style bits). 

I actually went thru the drawers in my truck the other day looking at all the screwdrivers and nutdrivers that I have not touched in 8 years. Not once. I would like to find a new guy to the trade to give him some of this stuff.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Well the Veto TP-XL that I ordered on Christmas Eve came in. I switched over all the stuff from my daily carry. I thought I would’ve had more space. Oh well. At least with the top flap the tools won’t be all over the place. 

All but the one screwdriver is close to a year old, and never used. The TP-XL probably won’t leave the trailer for a few months. I’m mostly glad that I bought it.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HertzHound said:


> Well the Veto TP-XL that I ordered on Christmas Eve came in. I switched over all the stuff from my daily carry. I thought I would’ve had more space. Oh well. At least with the top flap the tools won’t be all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> All but the one screwdriver is close to a year old, and never used. The TP-XL probably won’t leave the trailer for a few months. I’m mostly glad that I bought it.


Lots of pvc glue and outside down paint... slab on grade work? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

zac said:


> Lots of pvc glue and outside down paint... slab on grade work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I’m getting low on the colored paint. There’s a case of orange on the shelf above, and three cases of glue under the table. Yes, eight small buildings of slab on grade. Plus there all connected with power and low voltage non encased duct bank. Two services, Eight manholes and around twenty four 36x36 closed bottom Quazite boxes for the LV. The site work is probably equal to the in building work.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I use my Lenox 9in1 for all my screwdriver and nutdrivers needs nowadays. The only other screwdriver that I use is a normal flathead, but I only use that as a beater for KOs and locknuts.
> 
> I don't actually use the 9in1 that often anymore either, I use the impact gun for most screws (including hex nutdriver style bits).
> 
> I actually went thru the drawers in my truck the other day looking at all the screwdrivers and nutdrivers that I have not touched in 8 years. Not once. I would like to find a new guy to the trade to give him some of this stuff.


I still like the Lenox 9-in-1, but it's now the multi-tip driver that I carry when I am not carrying an impact. If I am carrying an impact, I want to be able to use the tips in the screwdriver in the impact. The Canadian Picqic is a good idea I just don't like it. There's a similar Milwaukee but I haven't tried it. The Wera Kraftform Kompact is great to use with an impact. 










You can take the shaft / chuck out and use it in the impact. It's pocket friendly and if you like gadgets it's gadgety. The bits that come with it are not that great but you can buy bits you like. You can load up whatever bits you need for whatever you are doing. For example I do a lot of work on some equipment that has T30 and T15 fasteners, I just load those in for the day. 

The only thing missing, the Lenox is a good nutdriver as well, this is not.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> The fuel model would be the smith machine.


Nah, that's a Fuel rack. If a smith machine was a drill, it would be this


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I still like the Lenox 9-in-1, but it's now the multi-tip driver that I carry when I am not carrying an impact. If I am carrying an impact, I want to be able to use the tips in the screwdriver in the impact. The Canadian Picqic is a good idea I just don't like it. There's a similar Milwaukee but I haven't tried it. The Wera Kraftform Kompact is great to use with an impact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that Wera and the Picquic. I don't care for those types of tips.

I have a small Dewalk case (the one with the magnets in the top) with me at all times with tips and bits in it. 99% of what I need.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I will put the tips that I am actively using on the magnets on the top of the case, this way I can grab them quickly when changing from one to the other. For example, in the picture I am ready to go with the tips I will need for tomorrow’s panel change. This case along with the spade bits I have in my service tray get me through most of what I have to do.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

That's a sure clean looking drill. You may want to try our sister site. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> That's a sure clean looking drill. You may want to try our sister site.


I just got it. It’s the Surge model and to be honest, I don’t like it. I should have just bought the newest generation normal impact gun and saved the $40.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I just got it. It’s the Surge model and to be honest, I don’t like it. I should have just bought the newest generation normal impact gun and saved the $40.



You already past the 90 day Home Depot rental period I keep hearing about?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TheLivingBubba said:


> You already past the 90 day Home Depot rental period I keep hearing about?


I threw the box and packaging out.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

splatz said:


> Nah, that's a Fuel rack. If a smith machine was a drill, it would be this


I will take tools I can break in 15 minutes for a 1000 Alex


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This is what Santa Son got me for Christmas. He is a fine son, in whom I am well pleased.










It's the Dewalt cordless staple gun that MTW loves so much........:biggrin:

I have yet to try it out.....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

File off some metal on the feeler gauge/safety. I bet it will drive the staples in deep enough then.

And cut your damn toenails.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

HackWork said:


> File off some metal on the feeler gauge/safety. I bet it will drive the staples in deep enough then.
> 
> And cut your damn toenails.


All his pictures include feet, I think he does that on purpose........


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Signal1 said:


> All his pictures include feet, I think he does that on purpose........



Mikey is showing off his Chippewa work sandals


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Toenail clipper


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Signal1 said:


> All his pictures include feet, I think he does that on purpose........



Yeah. It keeps @sbrn33 flush with jack material.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> Yeah. It keeps @sbrn33 flush with jack material.


Jack material? Like a jack wad?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> File off some metal on the feeler gauge/safety. I bet it will drive the staples in deep enough then.
> 
> And cut your damn toenails.



:thumbup:



:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Whoop Whoop! I don't wan't you guy's thinking I just pulled some pictures off Yahoo.... So I sticks my feets in.:devil3:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> This is what Santa Son got me for Christmas. He is a fine son, in whom I am well pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll be returning that shortly. :yes:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

No I won't , I never return anything , no matter how useless it is.....


----------



## Funksparky (Nov 8, 2017)

Is that a fake hand? Return it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Funksparky said:


> Is that a fake hand? Return it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Racist!


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

If I took a picture of my feet right now, it would be boots in a snow drift. 
So unfair.


Tim.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

canbug said:


> If I took a picture of my feet right now, it would be boots in a snow drift.
> So unfair.
> 
> 
> Tim.


Snow & cold kill a lot of things. Roaches, black widows & poisonous snakes.:smile:


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Although we do have rattlers, black widows and in southern Alberta even small scorpions but the cold does keep them in for 8 months of the year.


Tim.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Bird dog said:


> Snow & cold kill a lot of things. Roaches, black widows & poisonous snakes.:smile:


I would much rather see a snake or two than to deal with weeks of -20.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

CoolWill said:


> I would much rather see a snake or two than to deal with weeks of -20.


True, but, I don't live in Canada either. :smile:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Only thing I don't like with the cold, it hitting your head on ice when swimming ... apart from that, it's nice to have the seasons :biggrin:


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

I bought one of these drywall cutters, still in the mail but I will let you know how it goes. 

This is the Ideal screwdriver with marrette wirenut driver in the handle. Fits wing nuts, love it for that reason.

Big fan of the picquic but the heavy handle is a bit much, kinda messes the weight balance too... it's relegated to around the house use these days. The Teeny Turner is same idea but awesome!!


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

splatz said:


> I might go back for one for myself today, I got one for my nephew, who used to love to go canoeing when he was a little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I carry my Case with me all the time. It's incredibly sharp, and has stayed that way for 15 yrs so far. Don't use it for work (but have stripped NMD with it a few times)

First one is like mine, the second pic is one I got for my daughter when she was training/caring for horses. They keep a knife in case they get bucked off and need to cut the stirrup !
It's a 'Russlock'. It's a locking blade, and you can open it with one hand.
(Pics aren't to scale, mine is 3.5" , my daughters is 4.25"... blade closed)


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

emtnut said:


> my daughter when she was training/caring for horses. They keep a knife in case they get bucked off and need to cut the stirrup !


Situations like this, a full serrated blade is good. Something like Spyderco offers. It's said to be better for cutting straps/rope.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Situations like this, a full serrated blade is good. Something like Spyderco offers. It's said to be better for cutting straps/rope.


I'll look into them, if they have something that you can open with one hand (a requirement she was told), it's worth trying out.

No switchblade types either, the Liberals would call the terrorist police :surprise:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

emtnut said:


> I'll look into them, if they have something that you can open with one hand (a requirement she was told), it's worth trying out.
> 
> No switchblade types either, the Liberals would call the terrorist police :surprise:


You probably know about quick release or safety stirrups...
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=stirrup+quick+release


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

emtnut said:


> I'll look into them, if they have something that you can open with one hand (a requirement she was told), it's worth trying out.


This one has the "Emerson Opener" feature, which is a hook that you use to open the knife as you pull it out of your pocket. It also has a blade that is shaped aggressively to really cut. It's about $100 USD: https://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details/C12BK2W/809

If this is part of her riding gear, then a fixed bade knife in a sheath on her belt might be a better option, there are all kinds of options, this is one specific to her type of situation: https://www.crkt.com/bear-claw-e-r.html


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Bought myself a used Ridgid pipe reamer from eBay for what seems like a decent price.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Was out on a jobsite and needed to take down plywood for access so I stopped in HD and got the Milwaukee M12 kit with a drill/ driver and an impact driver, 2 batteries & a charger for $179.00 tax included. Expected to pay that or more for 1 tool, battery & charger, so I guess that's my Christmas present to myself.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Was out on a jobsite and needed to take down plywood for access so I stopped in HD and got the Milwaukee M12 kit with a drill/ driver and an impact driver, 2 batteries & a charger for $179.00 tax included. Expected to pay that or more for 1 tool, battery & charger, so I guess that's my Christmas present to myself.


Fuel or non-Fuel?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Bird dog said:


> You probably know about quick release or safety stirrups...
> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=stirrup+quick+release


No I didn't !

She only rides her own horse theses days, and she's pretty gentle.
I'll mention it to her thou. 
Thanks Bird dog !


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

emtnut said:


> No I didn't !
> 
> She only rides her own horse theses days, and she's pretty gentle.
> I'll mention it to her thou.
> Thanks Bird dog !


yw...:smile:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Fuel or non-Fuel?


Just looked.

They're M18.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Just looked.
> 
> They're M18.


Take them back and get Fuel.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

They're fine for what we do. The price is right.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I jot a prostitute .


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> I jot a prostitute .


Did she like it when you jotted her?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, MTW is either out of his stinking mind , or else he never used the Dewalt staple gun. It's a living dream. I don't know if I'll ever hammer in staples again. The last time I felt like this was when Makita came out with the 7.2 volt cordless drills........... And nobody else had such a thing for sale as that. Outstanding job DeWalt. Outstanding.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Ok, MTW is either out of his stinking mind , or else he never used the Dewalt staple gun. It's a living dream. I don't know if I'll ever hammer in staples again. The last time I felt like this was when Makita came out with the 7.2 volt cordless drills........... And nobody else had such a thing for sale as that. Outstanding job DeWalt. Outstanding.


I will go with he’s out of his stinking mind.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Ok, MTW is either out of his stinking mind , or else he never used the Dewalt staple gun. *It's a living dream*. I don't know if I'll ever hammer in staples again. The last time I felt like this was when Makita came out with the 7.2 volt cordless drills........... And nobody else had such a thing for sale as that. Outstanding job DeWalt. Outstanding.


And you're suggesting Peter is "out of his stinking mind"? :vs_laugh:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

flyboy said:


> And you're suggesting Peter is "out of his stinking mind"? :vs_laugh:


Sure, why not. He dissed a tool that speeds up mundane work quite a bit. Why I thought you were all about efficiency and profit...........


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Sure, why not. He dissed a tool that speeds up mundane work quite a bit. Why I thought you were all about efficiency and profit...........


I am...I was just breaking your balls on the "living dream" thing. :biggrin:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Ok, MTW is either out of his stinking mind , or else he never used the Dewalt staple gun. It's a living dream. I don't know if I'll ever hammer in staples again. The last time I felt like this was when Makita came out with the 7.2 volt cordless drills........... And nobody else had such a thing for sale as that. Outstanding job DeWalt. Outstanding.


Well Mikey, I tested it on a bunch of commonly found wood in my area and it was totally useless. Since we haven't built all new buildings here in the last month of so, I will safely assume it's still going to be useless in most situations here.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> I jot a prostitute .



Like professional type or GF type?


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Like professional type or GF type?


EHHHHH they are all the same to me . 

I did teach her the difference between jam and jelly .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> EHHHHH they are all the same to me .



You pay the pros up front the GF type is a long steady dollar draw!


----------

